# Private treatment then get drugs on NHS after BFP?



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I had a DE 5DT yesterday, test date 1st April at the CRM clinic and went to see my GP this morning to find out if we could get the Progynova, Cyclogest and Gestone through the NHS for the rest of the first trimester if     we get a BFP.      I have enough supplies to take me through to the test.

The GP (who's straddling two surgeries in two PCTs) said that in his other surgery, this came up with another patient who had private IVF using her own eggs and the senior partner in the surgery would not allow her to get the drugs on the NHS because she'd had private not NHS fertility treatment.    The doc's finding out and I can phone him on Monday to find out where they stand. 

I wondered if any of you ladies out there have had this experience?    It seems ridiculous to me that the NHS wouldn't prescribe them after a BFP - surely at that point you're just pregnant, regardless of how you conceived and the NHS is required to ensure you have a healthy pregnancy and we need these drugs to help keep the first trimester going.  Also, these drugs will cost me almost £400 from the clinic.  The NHS might like that but they have been able to save over £5k by not doing my DE cycle in the first place.  They should be showing their gratitude that I couldn't find a known donor which would have entitled me to an NHS funded cycle!!!  



J


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Jeanange,

You might watch for the legal response on the following thread which was created in the last day or two: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232020.0

I ended up paying for my drugs (didn't ask the surgery in the end) but did not buy from the clinic. There is a sticky thread at the top of either the IVF or ICSI boards with the names and contact details of pharmacies which sell the drugs you mention at a lot lower cost than CRM. I saved about 40% by buying from West Town Pharmacy in Peterborough, who couriered the meds to me.

Good luck if you choose to take on your PCT.   

A-Mx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Jeanange,

your are entitled to get free drugs on the NHS when you get a BFP.

You get an maternity exemption certificate from your GP or midwife and send it off and you will receive card, which you may or may not have to show when you order drugs. It does not matter whether your IVF was private or NHS, the fact is you are pregnant and it becomes the NHS' responsibility. You may need a letter from your clinic just confirming what drugs and dosage you are on - I did.

My GP prescribed me what I needed after my BFP - clexane, progynova, prednisolone, gestone, cyclogest and estrogen patches. I am now off all these apart from clexane and now I am under the hospital they prescribe clexane free of charge.

I havent paid for anything since the day I got my BFP.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Cozy.    

This helps to put my mind at rest - unless they decide to play postcode lottery on me.    We'll see what they say on Monday and when I go to the clinic for the    big test     next Thursday I'll get a letter off them.

Have to say, my GP hasn't been the most helpful in the past though so I'm fully expecting them to say no.  Like Chery says 'you gotta fight'!

Nettya (I've changed my name - jeanange didn't feel natural!)


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi just thought i would tell you my experience when had a bfp, I asked same thing if because i was pregnant i would no longer have to pay for progynova etc; My doc spoke to practice manager and the answer was no,at so many weeks which i cant remember how many now,but was someting like 20 then i would be entitled to free prescriptions but not before. But having said this my doctor did agree to writing a prescription for me,which i could then take to a chemist eg boots and pay for the drugs so much cheaper,for instance think i paid about £9. for box of 86 progynova and about £12 for cyclogest. hope this helps, best of luck scov.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Scov,

I would argue that with them, you are entitled to free meds from the day you get a BFP and have seen your GP.

You can also just sign the back of a prescription saying you are exempt on maternity grounds until you get your exemption card

Cozy


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi cozy, I didnt get that far as ended in mc that time,but i was happy that i could get them from boots on private script as was lot cheaper than getting from spain or private clinic here. But will try get them on nhs again if i manage a bfp next time.   scov.


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

I was fortunate & my Dr prescribed Gestone, Clexane, Steroids & Cyclogest for me.  

Tattyt


----------

